#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-08-09
<StefandeVries> Is leoquant op vakantie?
<RawChid> Dat vermoeden heb ik
<StefandeVries> Ja, wat een onzin. :p
<RawChid> Tss, vakantie is soo overrated
<StefandeVries> Hipsters, die vakantiegangers.
<hannie> hey, MrChrisDruif ook weer terug van vakantie?
<RawChid> hannie!
<hannie> hoi RawChid
<RawChid> Hoe issie?
<hannie> Vreselijk
<hannie> slecht
<RawChid> Amai, waddan?
<hannie> Ik heb een crash gehad en heb uren en uren gesleuteld
<hannie> aan beschadigde partitietabel, grub en mbr
<hannie> Maar het goede nieuws is dat alles weer werkt
<hannie> En ik heb weer veel bijgeleerd
<RawChid> Minder prettig. Maar gelukkig is het nu hersteld
<RawChid> En heb jij weer wat meer bagage, dat dan weer wel :P
<hannie> RawChid, ik heb een haastklus voor de Ubuntu manual, dus ff weinig tijd voor statuspagina
<RawChid> Geen probleem joh
<RawChid> Misschien had je al door dat ik nu ook via Gnome probeer te vertalen
<hannie> ok, zie dat jij al voor Gnome aan de slag bent gegaan
<RawChid> Gezien bijna die hele statuspagina upstream van Gnome afkomt...
<hannie> Welcome to the Gnome club
<RawChid> Ik vroeg me alleen af wat ik moet doen als ik klaar ben. Iets met committen in Git ofzo?
<hannie> RawChid, ik had trijntje beloofd er naar te kijken, maar heb dus even geen tijd
<hannie> RawChid, om te kunnen uploaden moet je volgens mij lid zijn van het gnome-vertaalteam
<hannie> meld je aan zou ik zeggen
<RawChid> Ik heb me op die site aangemeld, en een pakket gereserveerd. Maar ik kan nergens vinden waaraartoe ik moet uploaden
<hannie> Zelf ga ik naar Damned Lies (Bikkelharde leugens) waar ik down- en upload
<RawChid> Mis ik een hulp pagina hieroveR?
<hannie> Heb je dat op DL gedaan?
<RawChid> http://l10n.gnome.org/vertimus/gtk+/master/po-properties/nl hier heb ik em gedownload
<hannie> ff kijken
<RawChid> OMG
<RawChid> Never mind
<RawChid> Ik zie het al
<RawChid> Ik kan daaronder ook de nieuwe weer uplaoden
 * RawChid gaat even in een hoekje zitten huilen
<hannie> ok
<hannie> zakdoekje nodig?
<MrChrisDruif> Vakantie, wat is dat?
<hannie> MrChrisDruif, heb je al een baan gevonden?
<hannie> RawChid, trijntje goed nieuws. De vertaling van gnome-user-docs krijg ik nu in Natty te zien
<hannie> Er is nu bijna 70% vertaald
<RawChid> Hulde \o/
<hannie> Ik ben blij dat het werk niet voor niets is geweest
<RawChid> hannie, dus ik upload straks die .po bij gnome (Damned lies) en dan gaat iemand het vanzelf controleren? Of moet ik dat nog melden
<hannie> RawChid, er zal een bericht verschijnen op de gnome lijst
<RawChid> Ack
<hannie> als je geen bericht terug ziet kan je het alsnog melden
<hannie> RawChid, ik heb net de language pack test als Passed aangemerkt
<RawChid> Good busy
<StefandeVries> :')
<hannie> dag Thomas_de_Graaff
<RawChid> Thomas_de_Graaff:
<RawChid> Ik heb http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Jams/NijmegenSept2011 bijgewerkt met waar je ongeveer gratis kunt pakeren
<RawChid> parkeren*
<OerHeks> gratis parkeren, altijd handig !
<Ronnie1> oh, handig
<OerHeks> ook voor niet-jam-bezoeken
<Ronnie1> is die hele lijn gratis parkeren?
<Ronnie1> ik moet wel eens in de fortkijkindepotstraat zijn, dat is echt bijna op die lijn, en is ook best duur met parkeren.
<Ronnie1> RawChid: die TCCN is bijna in je achtertuin toch?
<RawChid> Hehe, Ronnie1 dat klopt
<RawChid> Ik kan er kruipend heen, echt jammer dat dat weekend me zo slecht uitkomt
<RawChid> Ronnie1, die lijn heb ik uit mn hoofd getekend, maar klopt ongeveer wel
<Ronnie1> ik kom er vrijdag weer, dus zal wel eens kijken als ik tijd heb
<RawChid> Ronnie1, zie je de archipel straat. DAt is een grens van betaald parkeren
<RawChid> Dus als je daar onder zit, is het gratis
<RawChid> Oh shit, ik zal die rode lijn ff aanpassen dan :P
<RawChid> Daar drop ik vrienden als ze langer dan een dag blijven
<Ronnie1> ah, dat is wel weer een stukje verder
<RawChid> Inderdaad, ik had me vergist
<Ronnie1> maar is nog steeds goed te lopen
<Ronnie1> voor die 15 euri
<Thomas_de_Graaff> RawChid, top! :D
<Ronnie1> hey Thomas_de_Graaff
<RawChid> Ja, als je de hele dag wilt parkeren is dat het lopen wel waard :P
<Thomas_de_Graaff> hey Ronnie1 :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Scheelt flink ja.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Goed voor de conditie ook nog.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik zal't op het forum ook even melden. RawChid, je bent nog steeds niet actief op het forum?
<RawChid> Neuh
<RawChid> Heb daar geen zin meer in
<Ronnie1> forum is idd niet interresant, helaas
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Het is toch wel een goede manier om veel communityleden te kunnen bereiken.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Weet iemand van jullie trouwens hoe je je blog aan de planet gekoppeld kan krijgen?
<Ronnie1> ja, dat wel. maar de flow op het forum vind ik neit geweldig meer
<RawChid> Vooral mensen die met Ubuntu werken bedoel je
<RawChid> Thomas_de_Graaff, ja dat moest je bij beheer opgeven
<RawChid> Ik kan even kijken of ik dat nu kan..
<RawChid> Even andere chan
<RawChid> Wil je nu dat jouw blog toegevoegd wordt Thomas_de_Graaff ?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Prima
<Thomas_de_Graaff> http://www.thomasdegraaff.nl/drupal/?q=blog/4/feed
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Het forum wordt idd. vooral bevolkt met mensen die met Ubuntu werken, maar uit die pool komen toch ook vaak de mensen die uiteindelijk actief worden.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Actief in de community bedoel ik dan. :)
<RawChid> Jep
<RawChid> Gelukkig ben jij daarom nog actief op het forum :P
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-08-10
<Rachelle> hoi kiwinote
<kiwinote> hoi
<Rachelle> hoe is het
<RawChid> trijntje: ik heb een vertaalvraag
<RawChid> This device is not color managed.
<RawChid> color managed.. Wat zou jij ervan maken?
<trijntje> Hey RawChid, das wel een lastige. komt 'color managed' vaker in het programma voor?
<RawChid> Nee
<RawChid> Eenmaal
<RawChid> Ohnee, tweemaal
<RawChid> 2574 msgid "Each device needs an up to date color profile to be color managed."
<RawChid> Ik dacht aan: Dit apparaat maakt geen gebruik van kleuren
<trijntje> gaat het dan over priters ofzo? die string lijkt te zeggen dat je een kleurprofile moet hebben om kleuren te beheren
<trijntje> dus zelfs zonder color profile print je waarschijnljik wel met kleuren
<RawChid> Het is gnome-control-center
<RawChid> In cc-color-panel.c
<RawChid> Of het printers is weet ik niet zo,
<RawChid> Kalibreren wordt ook gebruikt, ik dacht eerst aan monitors
<RawChid> Dit apparaat heeft geen kleurbeheer
<RawChid> trijntje^
<trijntje> montior zou kunnen ja, dan zou ik inderdaad kleurbeheer gebruiken
<RawChid> Voor printers ook toch?
<trijntje> RawChid: sorry, probeerde uit te vinden waarom er vertalingen verdwijnen:P
<trijntje> ja, voor printers kan dat ook
<RawChid> trijntje, ik had daar laatst een half antwoord op gevonden toch..
<RawChid> Ik denk dat het vooral door de stomme interface van LP komt
<RawChid> Heb je voorbeelden? URLs?
<RawChid> trijntje, zie https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/gnome-control-center/+pots/gnome-control-center-2.0/nl/333/+translate
<RawChid> Heb ik net expres "per ongeluk" gedaan
<trijntje> RawChid: oja, hoe trigger je dat dan?
<trijntje> het is wel iritant als je veel correcties moet doen aan een vertaling, dan verdwijnen de hele tijd strings
<RawChid> Ik klikte op new translation maar liet hem leeg (oke mijn domme fout)
<RawChid> Verder doet LP strings leegmaken als ze "fout" zijn, maar lijkt me niet dat dit bij ons aan de orde is...
<RawChid> Dat zeiden ze in #-translators
<trijntje> hm, maar dan is die string wel 'translated' toch? Want bij mij verschijnen ze als untranslated
<RawChid> Weet je wiens naam erbij staat? Vaak dezelfde toevallig?
<RawChid> Hmm, dat is ook vreemd. En het is niet zo dat de originele string (POT) veranderd is?
<trijntje> dat zou ook kunnen, ik werk nu aan calibre trunk
<trijntje> waarschijnlijk is het een combinatie van die twee ofzo, ik exporteer nu ook elke dag het po bestand, zodat ik verdwenen vertalingen snel terug kan zetten
<RawChid> Sja, dat is wel irritant
<RawChid> Komt dat niet van upstream?
<trijntje> RawChid: ja, launchpad is de upstream voor calibre, een programma voor het beheer van e-books
<trijntje> ik ben al n paar maanden met die vertaling bezig, 3500 strings, redelijk slecht vertaald
<RawChid> Dus er is geen andere bron waar Calibre dingen vandaan haalt
<trijntje> nee
<RawChid> Ik zal dit misschien toch eens melden
<RawChid> in #launchpad of #launchpad-dev
<RawChid> Vragen of zij weten hoe dit komt.
<RawChid> Niet dat er 1 of andere idioot elke dag lege templates upload :P
<trijntje> haha
<trijntje> ik krijg de laatste tijd trouwens geen time-out errors meer, dat is wel mooi
<RawChid> :)
<trijntje> ik heb meteen geen zin meer in vertalen als ik 25 of 50 strings weg zijn
<RawChid> Dan ik me goed voorstellen.
<RawChid> Ik neem aan dat je nu altijd offline vertaald
<trijntje> soms wel, soms niet
<trijntje> voor offline werk krijg je weer geen karma, das weer jammer :P
<RawChid> Ik vind het idee van die webinterface van LP wel fijn, samenwerken, suggesties enzo. Het enige nadeel is dat je niet echt een goede back-up hebt
<RawChid> trijntje, dat vind ik ook jammer ja
<RawChid> Ik heb gisteren alles in LP vertaald, en toen direct de .po gedownload om naar gnome te sturen :P
<trijntje> RawChid: ja, dat is ook handig als er suggesties in lp zijn
<trijntje> hannie gaat binnenkort een soort taakverdeling afspreken met gnome, dan kunnen we de statuspagina ook bijwerken en pakketten vrijgeven
<RawChid> Heb je haar mail gezien? Ze is erg druk
<RawChid> Sinds deze week ben ik ook bij Gnome bezig. En ik zie dat bijna niets is gereserveerd daar: http://l10n.gnome.org/languages/nl/gnome-3-2/ui/
<RawChid> Alleen een paar pakketten door hannie en mij.
<RawChid> Als we ze daar reserveren zijn we zeker dat ze daar niet vertaal worden en kunnen we losgaan in LP... Toch?
<trijntje> dat zou ook kunnen, als we eventjes een mailtje naar de gnome ML sturen om het aan te kondigen
<trijntje> we zouden dat bijvoorbeeld steeds voor de 5 of 10 belangrijkste templates in ubuntu per keer kunnen doen, zodat er ook voor gnome vertalers werk beschikbaar blijft
<RawChid> Goed plan
<RawChid> Als ik de 10/15 belangrijkste pakketten van Ubuntu ga reserveren bij Gnome etc.
<RawChid> Wil jij dan ervoor zorgen dat dit overkomt en mensen hieraan gaan werken
<RawChid> Mailtje dus :P
<trijntje> is goed, stuur jij dan een mailtje aan de lijst van gnome zodat ze ook weten waarom jij er 10 reserveert?
<RawChid> Is goed, dat ga ik straks doen, je krijgt vanzelf wel te zien wanneer jij wat kunt doen verder :)
<trijntje> ja, ik volg ook de gnome lijst, dus ik zie jouw mailtje wel langs komen
<trijntje> ik zal dan alvast de pakketten van gnome met die van launchpad mergen, zodat wij ook de laatste van gnome hebben
<RawChid> Ik heb net gnome-control-centre af
<RawChid> oei, ik ga mijn scriptje dat op puntjes controlleert ff uitvoeren :P
<trijntje> ;)
<trijntje> gaf ook flink wat fouten bij calibre
<trijntje> trouwens, welk po-editor gebruik jij? Ik gebruikte meestal gtranslator, maar de laatste versie is nogal buggy
<RawChid> Hm, 51 meldingen :P
<RawChid> Ik nu ook gtranslator
<RawChid> Daarvoor Lokalize gebruikt
<RawChid> po-edit om .po files te updaten met POT
<RawChid> ff klunchen
<RawChid> lunchen*
<trijntje> oja, lokalize voor kde, die heb ik ook wel gebruikt. Ik ben nu poedit aan het testen
<RawChid> trijntje: onderaan een .po staan iets van 1200 regels in commentaar. Daar komen veel van die punt-fouten vandaan :(
<trijntje> RawChid: ja, dat was mij ook opgevallen ja
<trijntje> is er geen entry.msgid.noncomment functie?
<RawChid> trijntje, ik kan die tool ook zo aanpassen dat hij alle punten gelijk goedzet
<RawChid> Of is handmatig beter?
<RawChid> Scheelt een hoop werk, ben nu al paar minuten bezig met tientallen meldingen :P
<trijntje> handmatig is beter, soms loopt de engelse zin niet zo goed en moet je zelf bijvoorbeeld ":" toevoegen om het kloppend te krijgen
<RawChid> ahja
<trijntje> bijvoorbeeld als de originele tekst geen %s gebruikt maar zelf iets print, dan moet je soms rare fratsen uithalen
<RawChid> Eigenlijk wil ik en
<RawChid> Eigenlijk wil ik een soort prompting, net als bij search/replace, dat je elke keer op Y of N drukt :)
<RawChid> Heel vaak mis ik ook punten in de Engelse tekst trouwens
<trijntje> ik heb altijd maar vertrouwen in de Engelse teksts :P
<RawChid> Jah, dat is ook niet echt mijn verantwoordelijkheid. Maar toch is het als vertaler makkelijk daar verbetering in aan te brengen, omdatj e alles naloopt.
<RawChid> Heb voor Gtk+ Properties een patch gemaakt bijv.
<RawChid> Meer omdat ik het interessant vond. Anders is het redelijk wat extra werk
<trijntje> ja, soms report ik ook wel bugs voor de originele tekst, als het echt onmogelijk is om het correct te vertalen
<RawChid> Omdat ik de source bij de hand had (om dingen op te zoeken) was het voro mij een kleine moeite gelijk een patch te maken
<RawChid> Anders had ik het ook niet gedaan denk ik :P
<trijntje> RawChid: vanaf welk pakket ga jij reserveren op gnome?
<RawChid> Weet ik niet, nog niet naar gekeken
<RawChid> ff druk nu
<RawChid> Als je tips/hints hebt, laat maar weten
<RawChid> De URL naar statuspagina van gnome had ik hierboven ergens geplakt
<trijntje> ok. Ik ga denk ik vanaf 'yelp-xsl' tot en met 'tomboy' van gnome halen en met lp mergen en uploaden
<trijntje> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Vertaalteam/Naslag/upstream
<RawChid> Is goed.
<RawChid> Trouwens, yelp is al klaar...
<RawChid> Oh, yelp-xsl niet :P
<RawChid> trijntje, die URL die je gaf
<RawChid> Wat is daar anders aan dan: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Vertaalteam/Status ?
<RawChid> trijntje, ben je al bezig met mergen nar LP
<RawChid> Bekijk wel eerst even wat je doorstuurt
<RawChid> Want ik heb bijv. al vet veel werk in het vertalen van Gtk+ zitten
<RawChid> In LP
<RawChid> Die heb ik daarna naar Gnome gestuurd, maar is er nog niet door...
<RawChid> Als je al mijn vertalingen overschrijft ga ik huilen
<trijntje> RawChid: in principe is dat dezelfde lijst inderdaad, maar in mijn versie heb ik de directe  link naar upstream er bij geplaatst, dat is makkelijker
<RawChid> Oke, dan weet ik dat :)
<trijntje> is goed, ik zal gtk+ met rust laten ;)
<RawChid> En gnome control centre ook
<RawChid> Ik ga ze mailen dat wij het volgende doen:  - yelp-xsl  - gtk-3.0-properties  - gwibber  - evolution  - gedit  - empathy  - tomboy
<RawChid> Die ga ik zo ook reserveren dan
<trijntje> RawChid: is goed, dan zal ik zorgen dat lp de laatste vertalingen van gnome heeft
<trijntje> RawChid: is de upstream van gwibber ook gnome? op mijn lijstje staat lp
<RawChid> Die zie ik er niet tussen staan
<RawChid> Dus ik denk ut nie
<trijntje> dus niet bij gnome?
<RawChid> Precies
<trijntje> ok, en gtk-properties heb jij nog niet aan gewerkt?
<RawChid> Die heb ik juist helemaal gedaan
<RawChid> Zie LP, is 100% vertaald
<RawChid> Ik werk even onze statuspagina bij, moment
<RawChid> Zullen we evolution-data-server erbij pakken?
<RawChid> Anders zijn het maar 5 pakketten
<RawChid> Zie nu: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Vertaalteam/Status/
<trijntje> ja kan wel, die heeft hannie toch laatst vertaald
<trijntje> heh, downloaden bij gnome is een stuk makkelijker dan vanaf lp
<RawChid> Eens
<RawChid> Er is trouwens iets met 15 augustus
<RawChid> ff oizioekej
<RawChid> opzoeken*
<RawChid> jeumig, wat een rare fout
<trijntje> haha, dat is nogeens een spelfout ;)
<RawChid> http://pastebin.com/aFpvcPg6
<RawChid> Heb ik gisteren geleerd, weet niet of jij dit al wist
<RawChid> Ben ff weg nu, toedels
<trijntje> laters
<trijntje> RawChid: de pakketten staan nu in de import qeueueu
<RawChid> Haha
<RawChid> good busy
<RawChid> trijntje, heb je toevallig URL naar die queue? (nieuwsgierig)
<RawChid> Heb ze nu bij Gnome gereserveerd
<trijntje> RawChid: ik be die queue alleen per bestand, geen algemene
<RawChid> Oke
<RawChid> Vaag, ik kan het nu niet meer vinden
<RawChid> Terwijl ik em vanmorgen nog had bekeken.
<RawChid> Bijv https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/yelp-xsl/+pots/yelp-xsl/
<RawChid> ?
<RawChid> Of zit ik verkeerd te kijken
<RawChid> Never mind! Heb het al :S
<trijntje> ow ok, er is ook wel een global import voor oneiric, maar die is natuurlijk belachelijk groot, ik kan er helaas geen voor alleen nl vinden
<RawChid> no worries.
<RawChid> Trouwens, ik kwam weer veel suggesties  tegen van onbekenden
<RawChid> Robin
<RawChid> En nog iemand.
<RawChid> Zonde...
<trijntje> ow, in welke pakketten?
<RawChid> control centre en gtk+ ook volgens mij
<RawChid> Maar vast wel in meer ff kijken
<trijntje> ik zag ook veel suggesties van dirk-0 in een van de pakketten, maar volgens mij is hij alleen aspirant lid van lp translators
<RawChid> https://translations.launchpad.net/~sebasst-f
 * trijntje is even wat te eten in de vriezer zoeken
<RawChid> https://translations.launchpad.net/~broederjacobs
<RawChid> Succes
 * trijntje is terug met nassi
<trijntje> RawChid: robin is blijkbaar een mint-vertaler, hoe staat het eingelijk met onzo hostile take-over
<RawChid> https://translations.launchpad.net/~0k-alex
<RawChid> https://translations.launchpad.net/~0-dirk
<RawChid> Zo, ik ga deze links ff op de wiki zetten
<RawChid> Dirk had ik wel wat over gehoord per mail ja
<RawChid> Ik weet verder niets over Mint.
<RawChid> Dat is Gerhards pakkie an :P
<trijntje> oja, dirk schut was van dat spel
<trijntje> RawChid: waar op de wiki?
<trijntje> overigens, als je op zoek ben naar nieuwe (toekomstige) vertalers kan je ook in deze lijst kijken, mensen met veel karma voor nl vertalingen
<trijntje> https://translations.launchpad.net/+languages/nl
<RawChid> Zet het wel op de agenda
<trijntje> ah ok
<trijntje> Trouwens, ik zag dat jij ook aan checkbox hebt gewerkt, is het goed als ik een aspirant van lp translators vraag om daar aan te werken?
<RawChid> Sure
<RawChid> Wie dan?
<RawChid> Ben gewoon benieuwd wie aspirant is, gezien ik al die namen met suggesties niet ken
<trijntje> drMerry
<trijntje> ik weet niet of je die langs hebt zien komen, heeft vooral ook aan calibre gewerkt
<RawChid> Ok, ken ik niet
<Ronnie> zo, eindelijk weer eens moeite genomen om mijn IRC wachtwoord te resetten. was hem al een tijd vergeten
<Ronnie> sorry voor de login/loguit spam
<OerHeks> je had je ww alleen nog in je client staan ?
<Ronnie> nee, ook niet meer. had een tijdje met een proxy gewerkt. maar die server heb ik niet meer. daar stond het wachwoord. op mijn client stond het wachtwoord om met de proxy te verbinden
<OerHeks> ah zo, dus dan zat hij niet meer in sleutelbossen & wachtwoorden
<Ronnie> inderdaad
<Ronnie> maar de vriendelijke ops van freenode hebben me uit de brand gehoplen
<trijntje> RawChid: import van alle pakketten voltooid, 237 strings minder te vertalen
<RawChid> \o/
<Ronnie> \0/
<StefandeVries> RawChid: wat zijn zinvolle functies die ik op user input los moet laten in een $_POST-processing?
<StefandeVries> die naar een database gaan?
<StefandeVries> mysql_escape_string() ken ik, maar zijn er nog meer?
<RawChid> In hoeverre wil je veilig zijn? Wil je heel erg veilig. Of gewoon "goed genoeg"
<RawChid> die mysql_escape kom je al een heel eind mee ja
<StefandeVries> Goed genoeg, voor nu.
<RawChid> Dan is mysql_escape denk ik wel voldoende
<RawChid> Anders raad ik je aan prepared statements te gebruiken
<RawChid> In het begin ietsje meer werk dan simpelweg string concateneren, maar een stuk betrouwbaarder en veiliger
<StefandeVries> Mja, anders ben je het wiel opnieuw aan het uitvinden
<StefandeVries> Klopt wel ja
<RawChid> En denk ook aan output encoding, kan bijv. htmlentities() ofzo
<StefandeVries> Mja, dat is voor nu nog geen probleem, maar dank je dat je er even op wijst, die kende ik nog niet. :)
<RawChid> Die is dus voor als je iets in HTML print
<RawChid> De andere kant op zeg maar
<StefandeVries> Ja, ik ben net even wat documentatie aan het doorspitten.
<StefandeVries> Over input sanitizing en dat soort dingen
<RawChid> Wat ben je aan het maken?
<StefandeVries> Een klein iets, terug naar m'n vijand SQL.
<RawChid> Het scheelt wel enorm veel werk als je het gelijk goed doet
<StefandeVries> Maar deze keer lukt het in een keer.
<RawChid> Oke, iets kleins, dan boeit het niet zo heel veel :)
<RawChid> SQL is relaxt
<StefandeVries> Mjeh.
<RawChid> trijntje, ik heb dat puntjes-script aangepast. Nu negeert ie die entries in commentaar
<RawChid> Als je em via bzr had binnengehaald kun je naar de map gaan en typen: bzr pull
<RawChid> Anders https://code.launchpad.net/~rachidbm/+junk/ends-with-dot
<trijntje> RawChid: cool, ik zal het morgen proberen, dan stuur ik ook n mailtje aan de lijst over de nieuwe pakketten
<trijntje> voor vandaag hou ik het voor gezien, truste
<MrChrisDruif> Slaap lekker trijntje
<RawChid> Groot gelijk. Laters
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-08-11
<RawChid> trijntje, heb je de mails van Hannie gezien?
<trijntje> RawChid: nog niet, ik zit op oneiric momenteel, ik zal even kijken
<trijntje> RawChid: ow, ja, ik zag wel dat er veel vertaald was toen ik die pakketten in lp importeerde
<trijntje> raar dat gnome niet automatisch de ouwe vertalingen met de nieuwe templates merged op de server, dat is toch triviaal om te doen?
<hannie> RawChid, ping
<hannie> trijntje, ping
<trijntje> pong hannie
<trijntje> pff, 1 minuut te laat
<OerHeks> 1 uur  min  1 minuut
<trijntje> nee, hannie ging 17:38 weg
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-08-12
<tiempjuuh> Hoi allemaal :)
<RawChid> Dag tiempjuuh
<StefandeVries> Hoi RawChid
<RawChid> Hi StefandeVries
<tiempjuuh> Hoi RawChid
<tiempjuuh> Ik had een vraagske
<StefandeVries> Shoot.
<RawChid> Gaat uwe gang tiempjuuuuuuuh
<tiempjuuh> Nou, zoals jullie kunnen lezen hier: http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/vertalingen/full-circle-magazine-67910/, leek het mij een goed idee FCM weer te gaan vertalen.
<RawChid> (ik moet zo wel weer ff weg trouwens)
<RawChid> Ik zie het.
<RawChid> trijntje, weet jij hier misschien iets van?
<RawChid> Vertalen van Full Circle Magazine...
<tiempjuuh> Maarrr.... het probleem is dat ik geenidee heb hoe te beginnen aan zo een project...
<RawChid> Oke, laat mij even kijken
<RawChid> Na even te googlen kom ik hier: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuMagazine/TranslateFullCircle/Dutch
<trijntje> RawChid: ik heb het wel op het forum zien staan ja, er waren toch wel vrijwilligers voor?
<tiempjuuh> Zeker! eigenlijk sowieso iets van 3
<RawChid> tiempjuuh, ik heb het trouwens bekeken, en het lijkt me aardig wat werk. Ik hoop dat jullie dat aankunnen en lang vol kunnen houden
<StefandeVries> Ik zou graag meewerken, maar heb het nu te druk.
<StefandeVries> Het is inderdaad een behoorlijke pil elke maand.
<tiempjuuh> Dat hoop ik ook, maar het probleem is dus dat ik niet weet hoe ik het moet coördineren...
<RawChid> tiempjuuh, heb je die URL bekeken. Zo werd het vroeger gecoordineerd
<RawChid> Een lijstje met hoofdstukken en dan zet iedereen hun naam erbij
<tiempjuuh> Ik zal er eventjes naar kijken... (url was me nog niet opgevallen :$)
<tiempjuuh> Oké, best mooi!
<trijntje> ik ken het magazine niet, denk je dat er veel mensen zijn die dat lezen en geen engels spreken?
<tiempjuuh> Kijk maar in het topic...
<tiempjuuh> Er stelt zich er al een voor en er zullen er geheid meer zijn...
<tiempjuuh> bovendien leest je moedertaal sowieso makkelijker ;)
<StefandeVries> Mjeh, tenzij je twee talen als moedertaal hebt.
<StefandeVries> Maar ik snap je punt
<RawChid> trijntje, persoonlijk denk ik dat het meer werk kost dan het oplevert. Ik vertaal liever Ubuntu zelf bijvoorbeeld.  Maar ik ben altijd sceptisch over dit soort dingen.
<StefandeVries> Is het de moeite waard, denk je?
<RawChid> Ik heb al aangegeven dat ik denk dat dit best veel werk is om goed te doen. Maar tiempjuuh, je kunt gewoon beginnen en kijken hoe het bij de eerste versie gaat
<tiempjuuh> Ja... Ik post eventjes op het forum :)
<trijntje> mij lijkt het ook erg veel werk, wat maar een maand goed blijft
<RawChid> Nouhja, je kunt het langer dan een maand blijven gebruiken...
<tiempjuuh> Alles kan natuurlijk.
<StefandeVries> Maar er zal toch maandelijks weer een goede vertaling moeten zijn.
<RawChid> Maar misschien is een poll niet verkeerd. "Hoeveel mensen lezen het nu", "hoeveel lezen het nu niet omdat het Engels is", "HOeveel mensen zouden het gaan lezen wanneer het in het Nederlands zou zijn"
<tiempjuuh> Dat is een verdomd goed plan maar ik moet eventjes weg ;) kom zometeen wel weer even terug :)
<RawChid> Sla de log maar op :P
<RawChid> Als er 10 mensen meer gaan lezen. En je bent 20 manuren per maand bezig...
<tiempjuuh> RawChid, wil jij even een poll maken? Alsjeblieft? (trekt pruillipje)
<RawChid> Nee, ik zit niet meer op het forum
<RawChid> Anders had ik dat best wel willen doen
<tiempjuuh> Oh, echt? Waarom dan (maakt gokje) sfeer?
<RawChid> Meh
<RawChid> Ik zag er geen meerwaarde meer in
<RawChid> Vind het leuk om dingen voor Ubuntu te doen
<RawChid> Maar niet om ellelange discussies te volgen waar uiteindelijk amper iets uitkomt :P
<RawChid> Enige waar ik forum handig voor vind is hulp en ondersteuning, en dat heb ik bijna nooit nodig, of doe ik liever via IRC/google
<RawChid> trijntje, waar wordt gwibbeer eigenlijk vertaald?
<trijntje> RawChid: https://translations.launchpad.net/gwibber/3.0
<RawChid> Ahzo, niet upstream dus..
<trijntje> nou, de upstream is launchpad ;)
<RawChid> lol
<trijntje> maar ik snap niet zo goed dat er zo'n groot verschil in vertalingen is, als ze evenveel strings hebben en 'translation sharing' aan staat
<RawChid> Is er een downstream dan? :P
<RawChid> Je zou denken dat het dan automagisch merged zou worden he?
<trijntje> ja, ik download nu de po-bestanden om te kijken wat er aan de hand is
<trijntje> maar ik weet ook niet of het 'real time' is of elke dag ofzo
<RawChid> Ik begreep dat bij gnome bijv. ook niet automatisch ge-merged wordt.. Ik vind het wel interessant om bijv. dat proces te verbeteren. In principe zou een simpel scriptje een hoop schelen
<RawChid> Ja, of misschien alleen als er een nieuwe package gebuild wordt (denk aan dat gesprek dat ik laatst had in #-translators
<RawChid> Pas dan gaat ubuntu ze importeren
<RawChid> Maar ik weet het niet
<RawChid> of dat zo is
<trijntje> RawChid: ja, het is wel makkelijk, maar als je dat voor alle pakketten en alle talen wil doen moet je er misschien wel wat servers bij kopen
<trijntje> maar als zowel upstream als ubuntu al in launchpad zitten zou het instant kunnen zijn, je hoeft dan helemaal ge po-files te parsen ofzo
<RawChid> Dat laatste zou ik niet zomaar zeggen hoor
<RawChid> Ik neem aan dat het twee losse dingen zijn. 1. stand alone (die je ook buiten Ubuntu gebruikt) dus misschien wel .po heel anders gebruikt. 2. .po voor het Ubuntu-pakket
<RawChid> Ik ben het met je eens dat het niet zo moeilijk zou moeten zijn
<RawChid> Servers bijkopen? Desnoods heb ik een script dat nu alles van gnome afhaalt, de merge doet, en weer een commit. Zo'n actie moet je dan wel handmatig doen, maar hoeft niet vaak te gebeuren.
<trijntje> RawChid: ik ging er eigenlijk vanuit dat lp geen po bestanden op de server heeft staan, vandaar dat er ook geen directe 'download' knop is
<trijntje> maar ik geloof dat ze in ieder geval voor gnome binnenkort bijna real time imports gaan doen naar ubuntu
<RawChid> Ik weet niet wat "shared" inhoud. Ik vermoed niet dat een unieke string maar op 1 plaats is opgeslagen
<trijntje> ik weet het ook niet precies, ik heb in ieder geval even de merge van gwibber geupload, scheelde toch weer 20 strings
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-08-13
<Idroy_> leoquant is op vakantie, of niet?
<OerHeks> zeer wel goed mogenlijk, Idroy_
